
[NSFW] Maximizing Your Slut Impact: An Overly Analytical Guide to Camgirling - slyall
https://knowingless.com/2018/11/19/maximizing-your-slut-impact-an-overly-analytical-guide-to-camgirling/
======
ignoreInstinct

      Camgirls tend to drink a lot. Drinking 
      is another common thing to tip for, 
      and it makes camming easier. My friend 
      once told me that she used to get on 
      cam, black out, and wake up every 
      morning with a thousand dollars.
    

Gee. Let's all stop and think about that one for a moment.

I mean really. Just pause for a second.

------
sytelus
Interesting data point on “worth” of beauty. In estimating your earning
potential...

 _If, on the traditional 1-10 beauty scale, you’re:

1-2, multiply X by 0.3

3-4, multiply X by 0.8

5-6, multiply X by 2.5

7-8, multiply X by 4.5

9-10, multiply X by 8_

And...

 _None of this applies if you appear male. If you appear male, god help you._

In who are these men?

 _There’s different types, obviously, but the most common tipper is single
/divorced/unhappily married man in his 40s-50s, who is too
depressed/anxious/unattractive to be able to get any affection from women in
real life._

------
vahji
Good to see actionable and realistic advice for women posted on HN.

~~~
esturk
What is wrong with you?

~~~
dang
Let's be charitable and assume that it was sarcasm.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

